# Opus X St Dupont L2 lighter.



## Mikedril (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got a ST Dupont Opus X lighter that I just don't use. I plan to sell it but don't know what to ask for it. I checked on Ebay and the same lighter had "buy it now" prices between $800 & $900.

What do you guys think is a fair price to ask for the black and white lighter, perfect condition, with box and leather case?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Mike, I think a fair price would be $10, I will pay the shipping. Cheers


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

heck I'll give you $25 and pay the shipping


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

yellowv said:


> heck I'll give you $25 and pay the shipping


Hey Mike this is one of the best deals you are going to get from puff guys. We dont like being used just to help sell things! Try participating around the forums before you use us to make some cash.


----------



## Mikedril (Oct 10, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Hey Mike this is one of the best deals you are going to get from puff guys. We dont like being used just to help sell things! Try participating around the forums before you use us to make some cash.


So..... Let me get this straight. Asking about prices of a cigar accessory, in the cigar accessory forum, makes you feel used?

I guess I could have said that I was thinking about buying the same lighter and asked what people thought was a fair price. I probably would have received legitimate answers and you could have patted yourself on the back for "helping" a fellow cigar enthusiast. I'm not a liar so I asked a legitimate question about a cigar accessory in a cigar accessory forum. Sorry if that somehow hurt your feelers! :bawling:


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

In all fairness to mike he did not offer to sell the lighter to anyone although i can understand how it could have been read with that as an undertone. He asked what a fair price would be if he was to sell it. Let's cut our fellow botl some slack. Btw I'll give you $30 LOL
All
Kidding though perhaps you should just list it on eBay as an auction and see what you get for it


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Can it be proven authentic? Lots and lots of ST DuPont Fakes out there.. Especially in the L2 and other higher end duponts!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I may have been a little harsh, it has happened many times, people have asked questions upon questions about items, make a whopping profit, then abandon the forum, I just didnt want that to happen, listen to others rather then me I must have had a bad day, enough with the excuses I will admit my faults and move on. The half is up to you, you can like me or hate me. Anyway I hope everything works out for the lighter and most of all

Happy Puffing p :smoke2:


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I find ebay to be a great way of finding what an item's market price is. You stick it up there for a dollar and hang on.. eventually, the market will tell you what they are willing to pay.

PS. I just checked not and there is one listed for $599 and it has no bidders, so maybe consider starting your auction lower than that. You can experiment. Start your first auction at $500 to be safe.


----------



## Mikedril (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys. I guess I'll just put it on ebay.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

It's probably only going to fetch $250 or so.. Just saying! I look at opus duponts on eBay all the time.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

KcJason1 said:


> It's probably only going to fetch $250 or so.. Just saying! I look at opus duponts on eBay all the time.


that's a steal. Personally, I would hate the burden of having a thousand dollar lighter in my pocket. You need to stare at it as you lend it to someone, check for it every 5 min in your pocket. I'm happy with a nice dual torch for $20-$60 bucks. Same fire, less responsibility.


----------



## Dpricenator (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree pitt. My boss had me take his L2 in for service. and I had it for a couple weeks while he was on vacation. It was like caring for a baby.


----------



## avrus (Sep 19, 2011)

Wouldn't it increase in value if you hung onto it?


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Dpricenator said:


> I agree pitt. My boss had me taike his. L2 in for service. and I had it for a couple weeks while he was on vacation. It was like caring for a baby.
> 
> 
> > .
> > Exactly! And its not like a car where you can show it off. Its a personal gratification to own one. I love well made machinery but regardless of my financial means, I wouldn't own one due to fear of loosing it.


----------



## Mikedril (Oct 10, 2011)

pittjitsu said:


> Dpricenator said:
> 
> 
> > I agree pitt. My boss had me taike his. L2 in for service. and I had it for a couple weeks while he was on vacation. It was like caring for a baby.
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

How about some pictures is that possible? you can email them to me if you can't post then yet abs U|I will,


----------



## Mikedril (Oct 10, 2011)

smelvis said:


> How about some pictures is that possible? you can email them to me if you can't post then yet abs U|I will,


 I'd be happy to send some pics. Please send your email address.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mikedril said:


> I'd be happy to send some pics. Please send your email address.


it's in my profile but here is [email protected]


----------



## Mikedril (Oct 10, 2011)

I must be crazy then, because I don't see your email address anywhere in your profile. I used the one you posted and sent you some pictures of the lighter. The pictures lack quality, because they were taken with my girlfriends iPhone.


----------



## dabaka (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello,I see its been like a year now but do you still have that lighter and what you ask for it?
Thanks


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

didn't realize there were so many fake dupont lighters out there. i love my dupont lighter and cutter-so much so that i'm actually going to buy another one. can't decide on the defi extreme or the maxijet.


----------



## Mikedril (Oct 10, 2011)

dabaka said:


> Hello,I see its been like a year now but do you still have that lighter and what you ask for it?
> Thanks


Yup, it's still sitting in my gun safe.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I missed this thread when it was current.

I understand the points made about it being uncomfortable to use in daily life because it is so valuable... but on the other hand it is probably one of the most dependable lighters available. In my world that makes it my choice to carry. Cause there's nothing worse than having a lighter fail me while I am out and about with only it in my pocket. The solution can be to carry more than one lighter... but having one that never fails is a beautiful and valuable thing!

I dealt with this issue when I bought an expensive pocket knife years ago. I decided to just forget about the money and carry it every day. After living with it for a few months and verifying that it was a truly excellent tool, I bought a 2nd one as a backup in case I loose the first one.
Granted they were less money than the lighter, but the syndrome can perhaps still apply.


I had to look it up just now. I found a photo of one from 2006. What a great looking lighter! :clap2:
I commend you Mike for your excellent taste. :thumb:

Have they changed the look of them over the years?

gotta dash more later :bolt:


----------



## Mikedril (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with the backup concept. I just slowed way down on my cigar smoking. I actually bought the lighter right before attending CFC '99, at St. Pete Beach, I think it was. I used it a couple of times since, but ended up just storing it in my safe. I smoke about one cigar a week now (usually a Monte #2 ) and use a Black Label El Presidente to fire 'em up. If I were to participate in another cigar function/dinner etc., I would probably use the Dupont and carry the El Presidente as a backup.

The Opus lighter designs have changed over the years. Apparently I can't post a link, but you can do a google image or Ebay search and get pictures of most, if not all, of the Opus X lighters that have been produced. Mine is the black and gold one.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

just my 0.02 here but perhaps you should head over to New Puffer Fish Forum and introduce yourself. Your first post trying to buy things is not always the best way to start off on a forum. Apart from that, WELCOME TO PUFF!! I am sure you will find this site fun and informative


dabaka said:


> Hello,I see its been like a year now but do you still have that lighter and what you ask for it?
> Thanks


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

It sounds like a nice lighter. I always wanted to have a DuPont at some point. I think everyone has given pretty solid advise so far. And seriously, I'll give you like 36 bucks.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Lets also remember that Mikedril has not met his 100 posts to be allowed to sell things on puff...


TJB said:


> It sounds like a nice lighter. I always wanted to have a DuPont at some point. I think everyone has given pretty solid advise so far. And seriously, I'll give you like 36 bucks.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

johnb said:


> Lets also remember that Mikedril has not met his 100 posts to be allowed to sell things on puff...


Oh that was intended as a joke.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

if you still wanted to get rid of it and put it on ebay for 150 buy it now free shipping im sure someone would do it.....:biggrin:

on a more serious note has anyone tried to new Ligne 2 torch? i really want one but i cant seem to find reviews or anything about it anywhere


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

sillyrabbit72 said:


> if you still wanted to get rid of it and put it on ebay for 150 buy it now free shipping im sure someone would do it....


Ya they would! In a New York minute! :lol:

... Of course then they would have to serve hard time for _"Grand Theft"!_ ound:

Here is a link for a picture of one like Mike's. It shore is purty! :cowboyic9:

St Dupont 2005 Fuente Opus x L2 Lighter Brand New in Box | eBay


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Dang that's sweeeet!

Doc


----------



## Mikedril (Oct 10, 2011)

Actually, mine is an older model with a black background and Fuente Opus X written diagonally in gold. It is red on the side with the striker on it. I believe it is the first Opus X model that St Dupont produced.


----------

